# 1st dog show!!



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I had a really great time at my first dog show. Got to ask how to join clubs watching shows spending times with dogs. Although in the end didn't end up the way I imagined. Got attacked by a Doberman who I was petting seemed to enjoy and I think got too carried away humanizing. Got punctures onto face one near the eye. Man I'm so stupid. I'm alright though. This is my fault the owner felt so bad about it and I feel bad too. Ugh I know not to humanize dogs get way too carried away once in awhile. Don't know why it happens. Really worried about her dog now.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yikes. I really do hope your ok! That's awful.

Next time if you visit a dog show relax and just be a spectator. Enjoy-learn.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I did warn you.. Dogs arent little humans, hopefully you learn from this. Drop the animal activist nonsense and start learning from people who know what they are doing.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope you are Ok, and that this jarred some understanding into you. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm glad you and your dog are ok. your attending a dog show.
i think the dog that attacked needs more socializing and training.
i've attended many dog shows, some of them i work. in all of the 
years i've been involved in shows i've never seen a dog fight
or dogs being aggressive.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

This happens to a good friend of mine way too often. She treats dogs like people and gets way to comfortable around unfamiliar dogs. She was nipped on the face by another friend's dog because she cornered it, was talking very loudly and got in it's face, even after being told not to and the dog being visibly uncomfortable. 

I am glad you're alright.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry this happened! Though I would think that the handler would have known that their dog is reactive and inform you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

"Really worried about her dog" ........ what are the consequences here. Typically the dog is considered "at fault" by the law even when people make mistakes. Often the dog pays the ultimate price.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

did you hug it or something? or just squatted down petting it?
I hope you're okay, that sounds painful


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe you better stay away from the dogs altogether...

Do you like fish?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i'm glad you and your dog are ok. your attending a dog show.
> i think the dog that attacked needs more socializing and training.
> i've attended many dog shows, some of them i work. in all of the
> years i've been involved in shows i've never seen a dog fight
> or dogs being aggressive.


He doesn't have a dog. He was overly involved with a neighbors dog, and the trainer blocked him from visiting and has now been searching for his own dog. :/

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> He doesn't have a dog. He was overly involved with a neighbors dog, and the trainer blocked him from visiting and has now been searching for his own dog. :/
> 
> Metro 10/2005-5/2013
> Sabo 3/2013-now
> Kia 1/2014- now


I have a Labradoodle well it seemed like this Doberman was very affectionate and sweet and thrived on attention. The owner said this never happened the breeder of this dog was there too. People saw me for awhile with this dog and thought they were having a great time. Until my face almost got torn off. No dogs definitely do not think like humans. Read and studied a lot from books warning not to humanize dogs. Follow yhat but get carried away. Now I should be extra careful dogs can be unpredictable. If you get defriended from a human friend they won't kill you other than mean words. However dogs defriend you the hard way by killing you. Defriended by human friend is a lot safer. Anyways that other dog ain't a neighbor he lives in the next town.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> "Really worried about her dog" ........ what are the consequences here. Typically the dog is considered "at fault" by the law even when people make mistakes. Often the dog pays the ultimate price.


@jocoyn

Idk the consequences all sorts of things can happen. Bad scenarios, luckily we are a nice family so I forgives the dog and we were kind to the responsible owner. The next family may not be so nice. The consequences for me is not hanging around this dog no more and to be extra cautious around dogs. Thought I had the humanizing part out apparently not. The breeder will go more low now because if people ask of her dobes ever bit anyone she would say yes. Now her dog will have trouble for show rings or not be allowed, etc. my fault this happened and I thought I was being careful. I thought oh be seems to be loving it perhaps I should trust if I put my head on him. Did earlier he was fine but had this feeling in gut maybe I should not.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> I thought oh be seems to be loving it perhaps I should trust if I put my head on him. Did earlier he was fine but had this feeling in gut maybe I should not.


You shouldn't put your head on strange dogs  He may be friendly but you have no idea what makes a strange dog uncomfortable or how much attention he will tolerate before it's just too much. If the dog is friendly and the owner says it's ok, pet the dog and be done with it a lot of dogs I know would get irritated with being smothered by a stranger. Hope your face heals quickly and you learn from this.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am glad you were not hurt that bad but sometimes the other thing is the consequence of a bite takes control out of the hand of the parties involved. 

In 1987 (around then at least) I had a situation where I was walking down the street with my baby in a stroller, one kid on the right, the dog on the left and we passed an old man. We think as he passed he swung his hand into my dog's mouth and caught the tooth and tore it. When he got about 30 feet past me he said "ma'am I think, uh, your dog may have bit me". Old people can have very thin skin and he was a diabetic to boot but it tore the skin on the top of his hand......no marks anywhere else..........Well, I convinced him to go to the doctor at my expense and they called animal control. When animal control came to the house, they said "oh, no he said it was a freak accident and your dog did not bite him" and that was what was on the report. However, it did not matter. Despite the fact we were up on shots I had to impound the dog for 10 days. At my expense because I had the choice of the pound or a private kennel and I chose the latter, where they already knew him. 

Now, If this bite on you is a puncture you need to watch it very carefully as you can get nasty infections with a dog bite. If you go to the doctor it has to be reported and dog laws kick in. So regardless of what you say about the intentions of the dog, the results may be out of your hands. I really do hope this is simply a lesson learned and does not go further. I believe California in 2014 is a lot stricter than North Carolina was in 1987.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Nancy.

I'm also glad you werent' seriously hurt, and that your a forgiving person. However, the dog can be not only permanently banned from showing , it can snowball into a real bad scenerio for the dog and owner.

I know you wouldn't want that to happen, so PLEASE when meeting a dog you have not met before, never ever hug, put your face in their face, 'think' that all dogs because they appear friendly, will not react and bite. 

This dog could be labeled aggressive for the rest of it's life and I'm sure the owner would be devastated. 

and *Alex* knock it off with snarky comments, if you have nothing of value to impart keep it to yourself please.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The owner should not have let it get so far but may have not known how to nicely tell someone to bug off. You were most definitely doing way too much to a strange dog. Even a friendly dog doesn't want someone hanging on them. They might accept it briefly, but prolonged contact can be very uncomfortable, particularly when someone is putting their head/body on top of them. That's not a good position to put yourself in with a strange dog and your common sense should have told you that.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Even with all that in mind, and yes you probably went a little overboard with the touching and petting and hugging stuff dogs at a dog show should tolerate that and accept it or they don't belong in a dog show.

We did AKC Meet the Breeds in NYC with Einstein (an obedience demo and the booth) and there were more people than not that just did not know how to handle dogs. We met over a thousand people judging by the total number of visitors those days - kids, adults, seniors. Some were ok but most were just nuts. They got way too close, tried to pry Einstein's toy from his mouth, and god knows what else. If Einstein wasn't super stable I would have never put him out there. When you go to these shows you kind of assume that people will mishandle your dog and should be sure the dog can handle it with minimal stress.

With that said, if he says its the first time then maybe he had no idea what his dog was going to do. Was this his first time at the show? Hope your face is ok and that you got at least *some* medical attention. Scars, infection, etc are all real consequences of what may seem like a very small bite so do get yourself checked out.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> I thought oh be seems to be loving it perhaps I should trust if I put my head on him. Did earlier he was fine but had this feeling in gut maybe I should not.


This is exactly why you have no business owning a "strong dog", much as you claim to be able to handle them. File this away in very important lessons learned moving forward, both in dealing with dogs you walk and dogs you eventually own. Attending training classes with your own labradoodle is a perfect way to learn how to act appropriately around dogs you don't know. 

I hope your face is ok, and I hope the dog doesn't pay the price.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> OH NO!! i hope you were not trying to eat its brains like in your youtube video!


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think Lobobear has learned a valuable lesson. So we don't need to beat him up going forward .

I can think of a whole lot of stupid things I did when I was 18


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I think Lobobear has learned a valuable lesson. So we don't need to beat him up going forward .
> 
> I can think of a whole lot of stupid things I did when I was 18


But as always, this is the internet. We have no idea of how old this person is, or what happened, or what is true of any posts.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ...
> and *Alex* knock it off with snarky comments, if you have nothing of value to impart keep it to yourself please.


 From the OP:
"...
Got attacked by a Doberman who I was petting seemed to enjoy and I think got too carried away humanizing.
..."

I feel bad for every dog the OP approaches and tries to "humanize". One day the OP's actions might contribute to much worse outcome.
This is my POV and I think I have every right to say it.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I think Lobobear has learned a valuable lesson. So we don't need to beat him up going forward .
> 
> I can think of a whole lot of stupid things I did when I was 18


Perhaps listening to older generations would be best.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a prime example of why you can never trust strangers around your dog. Thank you for being honest with us, Lobobear. Not too many people would admit they did something to antagonize a dog and provoke a bite. I hope you're ok.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> This is exactly why you have no business owning a "strong dog", much as you claim to be able to handle them.


 Wow, we were just talking about this yesterday when Lobo was bragging about how he could handle a "strong dog". I said "I hope you don't get hurt." 

I'm sorry you got hurt, but in a way, I'm glad you got this life lesson when and how you did, without getting seriously injured. It's like instant Karma.



Lobobear44 said:


> Perhaps listening to older generations would be best.


 Now you're talking sense!  We old-timers can talk and talk and talk until we're blue in the face, but one bite is better than all the talking we could possibly do... of course, the bite could easily have been prevented. Now you know we're not just blowing smoke, and might actually have your best interests in mind when we give advice.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Cuddling and rubbing a dog you don't know is not humanizing. It is treating them like a teddy bear or doll, something which they are not. No dog actually like this and they will turn away from you. 

Would you go and rub a human and put your arms around them when you first meet them? Chances are they would react badly too.

You were bitten because you acted inappropriately. The dog gave you a harsh lesson. Don't make the mistake again. Learn from your experience. 

Learn how to respect dogs and they will respect you. Stand your ground. Let them approach and get your scent. If you want to rub them after they have sniffed you, rub them under the mouth on the neck. 

If a dog doesn't approach you first then leave it. Over time it will approach if it trusts and knows you. Have patience and self control or dogs will not view you with respect.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> This is a prime example of why you can never trust strangers around your dog. Thank you for being honest with us, Lobobear. Not too many people would admit they did something to antagonize a dog and provoke a bite. I hope you're ok.


No doubt. Some of the stories I read on here make me want to put a bubble around my dog and never let anyone pet or touch him that I don't know, and even THEN they better be dog people lol. Both for my liability and the dog potentially paying the ultimate price. According to OP there were many people watching and apparently no one stepped in and said the dog was uncomfortable or that it was a bad idea (including the dog's breeder). May be crowd mentality of no one stepping up, but still. If it *looked as dangerous as it ultimately ended up being, I can't believe the breeder or owner didn't say to stop. Just a bad situation that could have gone even worse.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> But as always, this is the internet. We have no idea of how old this person is, or what happened, or what is true of any posts.


Did you see the videos this person posted of himself?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

One bite is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> This is a prime example of why you can never trust strangers around your dog. Thank you for being honest with us, Lobobear. Not too many people would admit they did something to antagonize a dog and provoke a bite. I hope you're ok.





jocoyn said:


> I think Lobobear has learned a valuable lesson. So we don't need to beat him up going forward .
> 
> I can think of a whole lot of stupid things I did when I was 18


Perhaps listening to older generations would be best. Man such an idiot by far. Okay won't ever that to a dog I don't know especially. After reading so many books Learing NOT to humanize especially after that snap from last year. The dog knew he was in trouble however. Maybe doesnt know why he looked at me with what seemed like confused or sad or guilty eyes. Idk wouldn't personalize that. I thought I was getting into a healthy relationship. Perhaps many dogs don't like too friendliness. At least had great time with the other dogs made some healthy relationship careful not to humanize them. For this dobe I thought I should be careful going overboard. Saw a little girl huggin getting close with a other dobe same owner she clearly hated it. Should I start listening to my gut?
Starting to try to read a dog's face. I don't remember what happened truly what I did. Happened all so fast. This is my fault the breeder was also their i made her breeder thing worse i bet.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just Google dog body language and dog facial expressions. It's not that difficult to find information like this, if you really want to find it.
The best advice I ever got was to learn what the dog is and enjoy him for what he is, not for what you want or need him to be.
As far as the elder thing, I would offer that there are young people on here that know a lot more about dogs than many of the older ones put together. It just depends on expertise and experience, not age.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> No doubt. Some of the stories I read on here make me want to put a bubble around my dog and never let anyone pet or touch him that I don't know, and even THEN they better be dog people lol. Both for my liability and the dog potentially paying the ultimate price. According to OP there were many people watching and apparently no one stepped in and said the dog was uncomfortable or that it was a bad idea (including the dog's breeder). May be crowd mentality of no one stepping up, but still. If it *looked as dangerous as it ultimately ended up being, I can't believe the breeder or owner didn't say to stop. Just a bad situation that could have gone even worse.


They both felt bad about it. You think I should call and ask how everything is going?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would be inclined to hold back. The owner has a lesson to learn here as well and probably needs time to absorb it. She should have asked you to stop and she should be the one following up to make sure you are ok.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol I very much doubt this was a strong dog..it is a dobe...lol. If it was a truly strong dog the damage would likely have been much more severe.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I would be inclined to hold back. The owner has a lesson to learn here as well and probably needs time to absorb it. She should have asked you to stop and she should be the one following up to make sure you are ok.


I should've known better...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

No, don't call. I'm sure the owner is kicking herself for not intervening before things got out of hand. 

Also, you keep saying humanizing...when was the last time you ran up to someone and started dancing in their face, swinging your arms at them and acting like a freak? Someone you've never met before? Very few people enjoy this kind of attention - some people will even punch you, lol! It's not humanizing anything, it's common sense to use some self control.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I would be inclined to hold back. The owner has a lesson to learn here as well and probably needs time to absorb it. She should have asked you to stop and she should be the one following up to make sure you are ok.


Wish I had a time machine to go back in time to fix this. Now I probably endangered her dog. Yes she wished she told me to stop sooner as well. Either things could've been all fine or bad anyways.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> I should've known better...


Beating yourself up will not accomplish anything.
My aunt's favorite saying is, "Every kick in the rear is a step forward. "

Take this as a learning experience that propelled you forward.
Go to this website. Read. learn. get her books.

You don't need dog classes to love your dog. | Patricia McConnell | McConnell Publishing Inc.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Beating yourself up will not accomplish anything.
> My aunt's favorite saying is, "Every kick in the rear is a step forward. "
> 
> Take this as a learning experience that propelled you forward.
> ...


Already got a million books to finish first. Love that author though. Her other end of the leash and that other book that had love in the title explaining dog facial expressions I thought was really helpful.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> Already got a million books to finish first. Love that author though. Her other end of the leash and that other book that had love in the title explaining dog facial expressions I thought was really helpful.


Might be a good idea to spend your Internet time studying the info on her website instead of this one.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The more I work with dogs, the less likely I am to walk up to people on the street, at a dogshow, etc. and fuss over their dogs. I leave them alone unless I am introduced. Even when they come into my salon, I don't fuss over them too much while the owner is still there. I'll greet them, check them over with my eyes first, then my hands if they are amenable to it. Once I take hold of the leash, and the owner leaves, I have to be that dog's surrogate "mommy" and have him look to me for reassurance and guidance, and do it in way that doesn't press the dog into a fight-or-flight situation. As Lobo found out, it can happen in a split second.

As a groomer, I have to get very personal with other people's dogs. I have to get in their faces, handle their feet, wash their butts and clean their ears. Not all dogs are going to like it, so I have to be very slow and deliberate in my approach and give them time to process. I must also have them in a position where they are under control; in the tub or on a table with a loop around the neck, they don't have a lot of freedom or mobility, so they have to be okay with what is happening because avoidance is not an option. 

Most dogs are okay, every once in a while I get a dog that takes offense to being handled by a stranger. I have to be as non-confrontational as possible while still doing what I need to do, and keeping everyone safe. It takes a lot of practice and experience to do this successfully and you have to be able to read dogs well. When I first started grooming, I got bit a lot. Nothing teaches you what NOT to do quite like being bitten.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Might be a good idea to spend your Internet time studying the info on her website instead of this one.


Spending time doing hw and applying for dog clubs. Will get into the habit saying over in my head dogs don't think like people until it sinks in. Continue to follow passion and should be careful of ignorance. I wonder what else I'm ignorant about the ignorant lists doesn't end.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would find some good dog trainers and talk with them about sitting in on their classes (without your dog). Don't interact with the dogs unless given direction to do so. I bet some folks may be willing to take you under their wing......offer to do work to learn. 

When I was younger than you I got to ride horses by offering to muck stalls at a local stable. Offer to do whatever they need for help in exchange for just...learning.

LOL close your eyes and click your heels together 3 times......"dogs are not people" Somehow I got a Wizard of Oz image there .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Be proactive


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Be proactive


Did u google that?


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll come clean here, I'm one of "those" people that have a compulsion to say hello to any dog I see. I don't get up in their faces and I make it so the hello is on the dog's terms. I get a bit lower, offer up a hand even lower and only make brief eye contact, breaking it often. If the dog wants to say hi, all is well in my world, if the dog is not having it I quit pestering and just speak soothingly to the critter. I have heard many times "oh my, she/he LIKES you!" It's just I gave the dog the option of blowing me off(which is fine) or coming over and getting a really good rub. Making a dog grunt with pleasure is one of my favorite things in the world. Most dogs will give a que as to where the rubbies need to happen, I bend to their wishes and make a new pal.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

brembo said:


> I'll come clean here, I'm one of "those" people that have a compulsion to say hello to any dog I see. I don't get up in their faces and I make it so the hello is on the dog's terms. I get a bit lower, offer up a hand even lower and only make brief eye contact, breaking it often. If the dog wants to say hi, all is well in my world, if the dog is not having it I quit pestering and just speak soothingly to the critter. I have heard many times "oh my, she/he LIKES you!" It's just I gave the dog the option of blowing me off(which is fine) or coming over and getting a really good rub. Making a dog grunt with pleasure is one of my favorite things in the world. Most dogs will give a que as to where the rubbies need to happen, I bend to their wishes and make a new pal.


This is the second time I paid the ultimate price. As a 5-year-old put my face up to my cocker spaniel mix who bit my face. Actually got it worse from the Doberman. Although didn't have my face near his just put my head on his side stomach area. Then put my head and body straight up he growled. That's all I remember and thought we were having a great time for 2 hours! Until I decided "aw he may look big and scary but he won't do anything I hope" and overestimated too much. Learned not to do that to any stranger dog not even other people's dogs I walk. Although have and the dogs tolerated the cuddles when we are in bed. However, am a young adult need to grow up and mature. Until I control my impulses to stop humanizing dogs I won't realize I am an adult yet. Unless the dog seems like he/she wants to be cuddled up.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> Unless the dog seems like he/she wants to be cuddled up.


Honestly the safer bet here is just to stick to this rule: only cuddle your own dogs (if your dogs like to cuddle). 
Because "seems like" is dangerous. One misinterpretation and you could be in serious trouble.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> This is the second time I paid the ultimate price.
> 
> 
> Unless the dog seems like he/she wants to be cuddled up.


You didn't pay the "ultimate price", the ultimate price would be the dog being euth'd. 

And you didn't learn your lesson here, because you said THAT dog "seemed" like he wanted to cuddle. Bottom line: don't cuddle dogs that are not your own, EVER. Not only is it not appropriate socially (to the dog or the owner) or professionally, there's a BIG leap between a dog being happy about being pet and a dog who will tolerate such an invasion of personal space. You're not humanizing these dogs- a person you just met, while they might want to talk to you, is not going to like you hugging them and hanging on them.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> You didn't pay the "ultimate price", the ultimate price would be the dog being euth'd.
> 
> And you didn't learn your lesson here, because you said THAT dog "seemed" like he wanted to cuddle. Bottom line: don't cuddle dogs that are not your own, EVER. Not only is it not appropriate socially (to the dog or the owner) or professionally, there's a BIG leap between a dog being happy about being pet and a dog who will tolerate such an invasion of personal space. You're not humanizing these dogs- a person you just met, while they might want to talk to you, is not going to like you hugging them and hanging on them.
> 
> ...


Yeah if I didn't get carried away then the bite wouldn't have happened. Then i couldve had a healthy relationship with th Doberman. The dog was crawling all over me on the bench licking my face putting a paw on me getting into my space. Then I took it too far. Won't do this again at a dog show or to any dog unless my own dogs.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> Learned not to do that to any stranger dog not even other people's dogs I walk.


That's the main thing, to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What exactly did you do that "took it too far"?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> I wonder what else I'm ignorant about the ignorant lists doesn't end.


 Believe me, you will find out one way or another! It's a lifelong learning curve. 

It's in your own best interest to assume you DON'T know everything. Listen to those who have more knowledge and experience than you do, and soak up as much as you can. Sometimes you can learn through other people's mistakes so that you don't have to suffer the consequences yourself.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm surprised at the owner...what kind of show was this? Conformation? Obedience?

Most people trialing in obedience don't allow any contact with their dogs before a show...dog needs to concentrate and not get distracted. I'll allow some people to say hello, pet him on the head, but I would never allow any sort of extended interaction like that...plus my dog doesn't really want people touching him in the first place.

I'm really not sure how any of this is "humanizing" either...if you're humanizing, you should treat a dog like a human. My 3 year old dog should therefore be considered a 20 something year old human, and you wouldn't come up to me and start petting me would you?

This is a mistake by both people...OP and the handler. Neither one can read a dog properly and thought the dog was having fun. Anyone ever see a Schutzhund dog bite a sleeve and wag its tail like it was the greatest thing in the world? But tail wagging means the dog is friendly and fun right? The dog put its paw on OP...that's a dominance thing. OP probably brushed it off and the dog got pissed. Dog was trying to dominate OP and OP was okay with it and for some reason the handler was as well...

Was this an AKC show? I'd be shocked if this animal was ever allowed at an AKC show again if the damage was as bad as OP describes...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Lobo.....

This is not entirely your fault. You are young and have so much to learn. I have hope for you now that you no longer believe you know everything. Now you can grow.

1. The owner/handler should never have allowed you to attempt so much close smothering type affection.

2. You need to stop interacting with dogs in this way. It is not productive and will do nothing to help you achieve your goal as a trainer.

3. This is not humanizing and the fact you keep suggesting it is, tells me you still do not understand the term. Slow down......start at the beginning..take your time. Find a good trainer willing to mentor you. 

Humanizing is when you thought it was gross for a dog to breed with ie. their mother, sister etc. You felt they should know better. That imo is humanizing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree this is not "humanizing" a dog. I'm a human and if a stranger came over and started petting me I'd go ninja on him! I'd say it's more like an unhealthy infatuation. Dogs need to be treated with respect, both for how they think/feel and for their own personal space. My dog is not a teddy bear for cuddling; he's a strong, courageous, loyal, mature animal that has years of training both mentally and physically. As his owner and handler I still respect his space and give him peace when he needs it.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

martemchik said:


> I'm surprised at the owner...what kind of show was this? Conformation? Obedience?
> 
> Most people trialing in obedience don't allow any contact with their dogs before a show...dog needs to concentrate and not get distracted. I'll allow some people to say hello, pet him on the head, but I would never allow any sort of extended interaction like that...plus my dog doesn't really want people touching him in the first place.
> 
> ...


Was an AKC show but don't spread it around say a beach. Already been reported. I don't remember what happened completely. Didn't even feel his fangs didn't know he bit me until I noticed blood.


----------

